# Rare Macro for me



## thereyougo! (Apr 4, 2012)

And a rare foray into Macro for me:


Canon 5D mk III EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro at f/6.3 1/60 ISO 2500





flowers-in-garden by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Canon 5D mk III EF 100mm f/2.8L macro f/10 1/60 ISO 500 ratio 1:1.5





20pence by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm finding macro work quite fascinating.  None of these are technical masterpieces or anything but just me getting to know it a little better:


Canon 5D mk III EF 100 f/2.8L macro at f/7.1 1/640 ISO 250 handheld





forget-me-nits-with-raindrops by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Same camera/lens, f/8 1/200 ISO 800 handheld





forget-me-nots! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


I found sand particularly fascinating!


f/16 1/40 Handheld ISO 250





sand! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

I really like the coin a lot.


----------



## groan (Apr 4, 2012)

Wait till you try stacking! You'll be hooked!
Great shots. the flowers really pop!


----------



## thereyougo! (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Here's some coffee to bring you round!


Canon 5D mk III EF 100 f/2.8L Macro at f/20 1.6 secs tripod natural light (I moved my coffee grinder outside in the yard and shot from above, removing the hood to avoid shadows) 1:1 magnification





Wake-up-and-smell-the-coffee! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 5, 2012)

Way too many pictures to really comment on. Picture 1 looks under exposed compared to the next two pictures of that cactus.  And out of the 3 pictures I like the composition of the 3rd picture best.  Also really like your coffee bean composition. Great texture, and equally exciting lighting.


----------



## thereyougo! (Apr 16, 2012)

A few more this time from the lake district:


Canon 5D mk III EF 100L macro f/14 1/125 ISO 250 handheld





bluebells by singingsnapper, on Flickr


and a flower close by with insect tried to get closer but it flew away!


Canon 5D mk III EF 100L f/18 1/200 ISO 250





insect-on-small-flowerElterwater-woods by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie (Apr 16, 2012)

Loving the sand and the coffee.  They'd probably work as stock images.


----------



## thereyougo! (Apr 24, 2012)

Just come back from a weekend in Dubai.  Unfortunately there were sandstorms no opportunity to take photographs of the skyline, even at night except last night when we had no time before our flight home.  


We spent a few hours making the most of the sun and heat (33 degrees) at the Sheraton resort at Jumeirah Beach.  I only brought the one lens with me (my 24 - 70L) and spotted this Red Veined darter on one of the sunbeds taking in the rays.  I regretted not having my macro with me but as we were originally returning to our hotel 36km away in Deira for a safari trip I elected to take only 1 lens with me to the beach.  I think the 24 - 70 proved a very useful tool even so, and the dragonfly was a willing model.  


Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70L @ f/13 and 70mm ISO 250 1/640




Dubai-critter-enjoying-the-sun by singingsnapper, on Flickr



some lillies in a square in the Deira district:


canon 5D mk III EF 100 L macro f/13 1/100 ISO 1000





dubai-lillies by singingsnapper, on Fl


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice set. That's one colorful insect, and to think that it landed on a white background to make your photo that much better.


----------



## thereyougo! (Apr 30, 2012)

Some tiny flowers from outside my hotel in Wiesbaden


Canon 5D mk III EF 100 L macro at f/10 1/100 ISO 1600





tiny-flowers-at-hotel-in-Wiesbaden by singingsnapper, on Flickr


1/80 f/7.1 ISO 800





more-small-flowers by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (May 4, 2012)

One from Korea, a kind of Beetle that i saw on the steps of a temple


Canon 5D mk III EF 100L macro f/11 1/80 ISO 1000





Korea-creature by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (May 14, 2012)

While in Seoul, I went to the main camera shop area of the city, and had a look for lenses that would be of interest.  I found a few examples of the EF 180L macro around at various ages and prices, and also had a look at the tamron 180 f/3.5 macro, which although it was very sharp, the focussing motor was pretty loud on it.  The price was a little more than the second hand 180L I bought in the end.  This was my first real shoot using it as a macro lens:


Canon EF 180mm f/3.5L macro. f/16 1/250 ISO 800





fly-in-the-garden by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (May 15, 2012)

A few more:


Spent some time in the garden finding macro subjects:


Daisies:


Canon 5D mk III EF 180 mm L macro f/13 1/200 ISO 400





daisy-with-larvae by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Same camera/lens f/16 1/800 ISO 320





hello-ant! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (May 16, 2012)

Another from the garden:


Canon 5D mk III EF 180 f/3.5L Macro at f/16 1/200 ISO 200





small-flower-in-garden by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## carlos58 (May 18, 2012)

nice set


----------



## thereyougo! (May 19, 2012)

carlos58 said:


> nice set


Thank you!
Arrived back in the Lake district again.  Short walk out and grabbed this shot of a fly enjoying some nectar from a buttercup


Canon 5D mk III EF 180 f/3.5L at f/11 1/200 ISO 800 Manual focus handheld





fly-on-buttercup by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (May 22, 2012)

Used the 180 macro almost exclusively around Rydal


Canon 5D mk III EF 180 f/3.5L macro 1/200 ISO 200





daisy by singingsnapper, on Flickr





daisy1 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


and a roadside flower (don't know name)


f/3.5 1/400 ISO 200





little-roadside-flower-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/11 1/200 ISO 500





little-roadside-flower by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (May 23, 2012)

Had another look at the third shot as quite a lot of noise in the darkest area as I'd pushed the levels up a bit.  Selected the flower then inversed the selection to exclude it then reduced the exposure of the background by 4 stops to keep some colour in the left part of the shot





flower-edit by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jun 9, 2012)

A macro shot while I was on the hill:


Canon 5D mk III EF 180 f/3.5L macro at f/9 1/400 ISO 800





insect-on-butterfly by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------

